# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] Erreur d'instanciation  l'tape de unmarshalling

## raf64flo

Bonjour, lorsque j'excute mon code de test, j'ai une exception qui est lance lors de l'tape de unmarshal par JAXB.

Je n'arrive pas  trouver la solution du problme et Google n'est pas trs bavard  ce sujet, c'est pourquoi je requiert votre expertise.

Voici le code d'erreur :



```

```

Voici comment je fais le test : 



```

```

Et voici la classe Project en question :



```

```

Le XML qui est renvoy par le serveur est correct, c'est par exemple : 



```

```


Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide de comment rgler le problme ?

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## raf64flo

Comme expliqu dans la javadoc de l'exception, cette erreur est leve lorsque, notamment, la classe  instancier 
est une classe abstraite. Ce qui est le cas ici.

Du coup, je fais appel diffremment  la mthode unmarshal, en lui ajoutant la sous-classe avec laquelle il faut instancier la classe abstraite, comme c'est expliqu ici :

http://weblogs.java.net/blog/kohsuke...esnt_jaxb.html

----------

